# New Sharpening Station



## mr drinky (May 5, 2011)

Well, my wife was more than in favor of me creating an 'outdoor' sharpening station for the garage, so in the warmer months the 'slurry' would leave the kitchen. So I have a newly built sharpening station as of today.

It has two shelves for soaking bins, and I plan on putting a vice on the end. The surface is still a bit rough, so I am going to sand it and seal it with something.

The shelves will hold all of my sanding supplies (belts, paper, planes etc.), and I also finally have a place to put the belt sander that I have been waiting to buy.

k.


----------



## EdipisReks (May 5, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Dave Martell (May 5, 2011)

I can see it now....mud splashing all over the wife's shiner car. :biggrin:


----------



## Potato42 (May 5, 2011)

Sweet set up you have there! Where did you get the hardware that keeps all the pieces together? Is it plastic? Metal?


----------



## mr drinky (May 5, 2011)

It is heavy duty plastic, and I got it off of Amazon. Below if the link. After that it is just the wood and assembly.

http://www.amazon.com/2x4basics-90164-Workbench-Shelving-Storage/dp/B0030T1BRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304643714&sr=8-1

k.


----------



## kalaeb (May 5, 2011)

Very nice, my wife kicked me out of the kitchen too. Now I have a small cubicle in the garden shed, but yours looks much nicer


----------



## mr drinky (May 5, 2011)

I tried to respond, but the powers that be sent my response to moderation. It must have been the Amazon link. 

The legs are made out of really heavy duty plastic, and I got the whole kit off of Amazon. Just search for work benches and you will likely spot it. The hardware was about $65 and then you buy the lumber to suit your needs.

k.


----------



## Michael Rader (May 5, 2011)

Hey, that is awesome. Send some more pics when you get it all equipped. Then it will be time for a sweet-sharpening-station-competition. Who should judge?

-M


----------



## Dave Martell (May 5, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> I tried to respond, but the powers that be sent my response to moderation. It must have been the Amazon link.



Karring, I can see your post above (with the Amazon link) and I don't think it went to moderation. Let me know if there's a problem though.


----------



## SpikeC (May 5, 2011)

I keep looking butt don't see a link.


----------



## Potato42 (May 5, 2011)

I don't see the link, but since I know what to look for I bet I can find it. Thanks K


----------



## Dave Martell (May 5, 2011)

Well guess what? The post was in moderation for some unknown reason. We've been having this happen once in awhile and can be explained most often but this time is a mystery to me. Should be OK now folks.


----------



## Lefty (May 5, 2011)

Awesome station Drinky! 
I is jealous!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 5, 2011)

It must be a sharpening station want week, or we might be long lost twins who think alike, but I also build a hand-sharpening station. I never liked my sharpening setup (over the kitchen sink with inadequate light), so in my shop I build a bench with a build-in water tank so I can sin comfortably over it while sharpening. Still need to build shelves over the bench to accommodate my stones. Will post pics tomorrow.


----------



## mr drinky (May 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see the pics. That built in water tank is intriguing. 

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 6, 2011)

mr drinky said:


> It is heavy duty plastic, and I got it off of Amazon. Below if the link. After that it is just the wood and assembly.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/2x4basics-90164-Workbench-Shelving-Storage/dp/B0030T1BRE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1304643714&sr=8-1
> 
> k.



I think Amazon is using a picture of you and your new table on their site:


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 6, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Well guess what? The post was in moderation for some unknown reason. We've been having this happen once in awhile and can be explained most often but this time is a mystery to me. Should be OK now folks.


 
I also responded to this thread and it said it was going to moderation. Maybe it was for the risqué photo of Mr. Drinky, or maybe it was because I used the word a-m-a-z-o-n.


----------



## El Pescador (May 6, 2011)

Is that a WRX in the background? Got an Saabaru wagon myself.

Pesky


----------



## mr drinky (May 6, 2011)

El Pescador said:


> Is that a WRX in the background? Got an Saabaru wagon myself.
> 
> Pesky


 
Yeah, it is an '03 WRX. it is getting up there in years, but it is still fast 

k.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (May 6, 2011)

Cool station! Should be fun once it's completely set up and ready to go!


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 6, 2011)

Drinky, is this you and your new table on the a-zon product page?


----------



## mr drinky (May 6, 2011)

LOL. I might put that as my avatar now.

k.


----------



## Michael Rader (May 6, 2011)

I would hope Dave would kick you off KKF for that!!!
-M


----------



## mr drinky (May 6, 2011)

Michael Rader said:


> I would hope Dave would kick you off KKF for that!!!
> -M


 
Then I would have to go start another knife forum. right? That's how it is done. And only 'manly' chaps can participate.

k.


----------



## heirkb (May 6, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> It must be a sharpening station want week, or we might be long lost twins who think alike, but I also build a hand-sharpening station. I never liked my sharpening setup (over the kitchen sink with inadequate light), so in my shop I build a bench with a build-in water tank so I can sin comfortably over it while sharpening. Still need to build shelves over the bench to accommodate my stones. Will post pics tomorrow.


 
I'd be curious to see this set up. It would be nice to have a workbench that also had easy access to sharpening equipment, so I'm interested in seeing different ways it can be done. I'm mostly curious about what type of water tank you put in and how you got that to work.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 6, 2011)

heirkb said:


> I'd be curious to see this set up. It would be nice to have a workbench that also had easy access to sharpening equipment, so I'm interested in seeing different ways it can be done. I'm mostly curious about what type of water tank you put in and how you got that to work.


 
I will post pics as soon as I am able to transfer them from my camera. I am having some issues here.
I recycled an old prints washing tank for my station.


----------



## heirkb (May 6, 2011)

Marko Tsourkan said:


> I will post pics as soon as I am able to transfer them from my camera. I am having some issues here.
> I recycled an old prints washing tank for my station.


 
So essentially some kind of tray with a drainage system is what would work here, right? That'd be a lot easier than picking up the tray to empty it out every time.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 6, 2011)

heirkb said:


> So essentially some kind of tray with a drainage system is what would work here, right? That'd be a lot easier than picking up the tray to empty it out every time.


 
For a built in tank, it would be good if you can drain it.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 6, 2011)

Still need to build shelves for the stones and to build a stone holder to go inside the tank. I think am going to recess the stone holder, so with a stone on, the height will be just slightly over the station surface.

A good light over your sharpening station is very important. I am using a photo-therapy adjustable height light with 8 fluorescent bulbs. There is enough light to see minute scratches for sharpening and polishing. And I like to sit while I sharpen. It's easier for me to hold an angle this way.

M


----------



## heirkb (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pics Marko. I might have to try and build something like that soon. It'd be nice to have places to sit and sharpen, but they're difficult to find since most desks aren't quite low enough, so I end up having my arms all bunched up.


----------



## SpikeC (May 6, 2011)

I find that I sharpen from my knees, so I have to stand to sharpen.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 7, 2011)

I don't put much pressure while sharpening. Gone are the days of radical thinning or reprofiling on the stones. If I need to thin or reprofile, I use 2x72. I do find that when I am comfortable and am sitting, I can hold an angle better. This setup should work very well for me.


----------

